# Hogwarts set for $40



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

https://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200867896

I don't model G, but I picked up one for around the Christmas tree next year anyways. Thought I'd pass along the deal! (I found it from deals.woot.com!)

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I just received mine... it's most definitely a toy, but it works very well and I'm quite pleased with the overall quality of the thing. I'm going to detail the locomotive and tender a little bit, and add lighting to the passenger cars. I may also see if I can figure a way to rig it to always run at a set speed and ignore the remote, since the range is somewhat limited.

I'm actually thinking about buying another set, just because I'd like another passenger car and more track, and it's cheaper to buy the set again than it is to buy them separately!!

Charles.


----------

